# 600CC Motorcycle



## Alfredo Garcia (Apr 8, 2009)

Greetings to All,

Couple of weeks ago, my cousin and I drove through Nogales, registered my Truck for 6 months (Tourist Visa) and arrived at Chapala (we have homes here).

I neglected/forgot to declare what was in the bed of my truck, a 600cc Motorcycle!!! My question is what type of documentation is needed to ride the bike around the lake? I have visited Mexican immigration website and it indicates that Bikes below 800cc "may be" exempt.

My question is to anyone that has brought over a Motorbike below 800cc, do you have a tag or something similar on the bike?!

Thanks,

Alfredo


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If it has US plates, you won't attract attention. However, I imagine that you should have 'imported' it or, at least, asked what to do. Your truck now has documentation and the bike doesn't. I wouldn't recommend having an accident with it.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

Last time I remember reading about this the limit was 250cc, FAQ Frame Set


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your truck has a sticker and I can only assume that the larger motorcycles would also require one. Besides, you are only allowed to import one vehicle per person. So, it might be a good idea to lock that bike up until you can whisk it out of Mexico. If stolen, you can't even report it.


----------



## Alfredo Garcia (Apr 8, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Your truck has a sticker and I can only assume that the larger motorcycles would also require one. Besides, you are only allowed to import one vehicle per person. So, it might be a good idea to lock that bike up until you can whisk it out of Mexico. If stolen, you can't even report it.


Hi, 
Thanks for the advice, but I don't think this bike is going back. I may have to keep it inside my house as a furniture!! Going back however is not an option.

I will try to see if I can talk to a lawyer or two and see what happens. My wife is a Mexican citizen, maybe that can help. I will report back if I find something interesting.

Regards,

Alfredo!!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome back, friend. I've remove our names from your post but had no idea that was you until the last one. It has been a long time and we hope to get together when you are settled in; same house in Las Fuentes?


----------



## Alfredo Garcia (Apr 8, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome back, friend. I've remove our names from your post but had no idea that was you until the last one. It has been a long time and we hope to get together when you are settled in; same house in Las Fuentes?


Thanks, for doing so. Yes, we are at the same place. I am sure we will get together again.

Regrads,


----------



## mexijo (Apr 4, 2009)

What kind of bike is it and what year? Motorcycles can be imported and get Mexican plates - but if it is already "illegal"? There is a guy at the motolatino.com forum that does all kind of paperwork-tricks for motos, maybe he can help you out. 
Or - sell the bike or use it as it is, in many parts of Mexico the cops don't care about motorcycles and most people never get them plated (that's true here in Oaxaca).


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

My concern would be, as a homeowner, having an accident and hurting someone or damaging government property (the highway; they fine you for that) and getting into a situation which could lead to more serious consequences because the bike was illegal.


----------



## mexijo (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes - that's the problem. I would sell the bike to someone who doesn't care and get me a used bike with mexican plates. Legalizing this bike would only be worth it if it was something very special.


----------



## Alfredo Garcia (Apr 8, 2009)

mexijo said:


> Yes - that's the problem. I would sell the bike to someone who doesn't care and get me a used bike with mexican plates. Legalizing this bike would only be worth it if it was something very special.


The bike is special (too me anyway!!!). It is a 2007 600cc CBR RR customized by me. I am not looking to get Mexican plates or have it registered in Mexico. All I am concerned with is getting stopped by a cop and not having ANY paper work other than my US registration and Pink slip. I don't even know If I need ANYTHING more than that for riding around the lake. Mazamitla would be the furthest place I would ever go.

May be all I need is one of those tourist stickers that are on the windshield of my truck. Or, maybe I don't need anything at all 

Regards,


----------



## mexijo (Apr 4, 2009)

I guess you will have to take it back to the border to get the proper stickers. Or ride it as it is with US plates and haggle when stopped.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

Alfredo Garcia said:


> The bike is special (too me anyway!!!). It is a 2007 600cc CBR RR customized by me. I am not looking to get Mexican plates or have it registered in Mexico. All I am concerned with is getting stopped by a cop and not having ANY paper work other than my US registration and Pink slip. I don't even know If I need ANYTHING more than that for riding around the lake. Mazamitla would be the furthest place I would ever go.
> 
> May be all I need is one of those tourist stickers that are on the windshield of my truck. Or, maybe I don't need anything at all
> 
> Regards,


You might want to pose your question to these nice people, Ajijic Legal and Immigration Services Adriana Perez Flores as they have been very active in the Expat Community over the years when it came to issues about vehicle importation.

I very much remember 250cc being the limit (unless they changed it).

Supposedly as I understand, the police can't question the legality of your bike, as that is something exclusively for the federal tax police, but again this is Mexico and anything can happen at the point of a gun.

My cousin used to get stopped and they'd want to see his permit and he pointed to the windshield, where there was the hologram. He never ever kept the real paper permit in the vehicle, just copies of all of his documentation. When one police officer said that he needed originals, he asked for the point in the rulebook (the police had none, because the rule states that vehicles that had matricula en el distrito, basically plated in the distrito federal, and not foreigners). He eventually got a constancia (which is akin to what you may call a legal order) from judges in both Estado de Mexico and DF that basically said he could keep copies (because police are notorious for holding them until they get a bribe down here with foreigners). He also got a D.F driver's license as soon as he got his FM3 so he wouldn't have to keep his U.S. driver's license with him, because police like to take that, too.

As I remember he kept the following copies with him (except the originals of his insurance papers as the insurance companies often want to see originals, which was okay, because the cops never asked for it):

Passport
FM3
U.S. vehicle registration
U.S. title


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Back to the topic: The crux of the matter is simple. You are only permitted to temporarily import one vehicle per person. The motorcycle may be large enough to be considered a second vehicle. Therefore, the owner may have violated customs regulations by bringing it into Mexico. Riding it with US plates and registration is OK and, as stated above, only Federales, Hacienda or Aduana may request the importation papers. If they do, and you don't have them, the vehicle might be confiscated, immediately and permanently. When push comes to shove, they might also confiscate the other vehicle and could even consider deportation. Were I the owner, I would remove the motorcycle from Mexico and put it in storage. If the primary vehicle could be nationalized, then you could import the motorcycle legally. Otherwise, leave it outside of Mexico until you can arrange to import it permanently and register it in Mexico. An accident or the wrong roadblock could mean trouble.


----------

